# iCloud sur Ipad 2: stockage 16 ou 32 Go



## jumarcial (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis en réflexion pour l'achat d'un Ipad 2.
Mon choix se tournerai vers un modèle avec wifi et 3G (qui, il me semble, est intéressent dans l'optique d'utiliser iCloud).

Je me pose en revanche une question quant à la capacité... 16 Go ou 32 Go? L'arrivée de l'iCloud ne fait-il pas perdre l'intérêt d'avoir une capacité de stockage importante sur l'Ipad ? 

Mon utilisation serait principalement :
-Surf
-Mail
-Films/Musique
-Traitement de texte (pas trop non plus :rateau

Les films, la musique et les documents textes sont stockés dans le nuage il me semble ... Du coup  est ce que 16 Go serrait suffisant pour les applications ?

(en effet, je compte obtenir un compte iCloud avec la capacité illimité pour le stockage du multimédia, car la limite de 5Go ça fait peu .... à condition que les tarifs ne soient pas trop abusés ^^)

Ou bien pensez-vous qu'il ne faille pas considérer l'iCloud comme un véritable disque dur ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juin 2011)

icloud aura un (ou plusieurs) coût !
il te faudra donc faire un choix entre le coût (et le pratique) de icloud ou bien la capacité de ton ipad (elle a aussi un coût...Mais il n'est pas "révolving")
Quant à acheter un ipad 3G alors que le partage de connexion va se généraliser j'y regarderais à 2 fois.


----------



## ederntal (20 Juin 2011)

Cela dépend de ton utilisation !
Pour le surf, le mail et le traitement de texte la version 16Go est amplement suffisante.

Par contre, tu te trompes sur l'utilisation d'iCloud pour les vidéos et la musique. Tu ne pourras sûrement pas lire ces contenus en streaming, il faudra certainement les re-télécharger sur l'iPad avant chaque lecture.

Donc si tu veux partir en voyage avec ton iPad avec 4 films et 50 albums de musique, il te faudra toujours la place correspondante sur ton disque dur (à moins que tu ai un accès permanent à internet, et un WiFi de qualité, car télécharger un film de 1.2Go peut être très long)

Il ne faut pas, je pense (on n'a pas encore tous les détails), penser que l'iCloud remplace le disque dur. Il sert plutôt à synchroniser et sauvegarder facilement les données qui SONT présentes sur le disque de ton iPad (et de ton mac, iPhone)

16 ou 32Go dépend donc du nombre de films/musique que tu veux avoir en permanence avec toi.

J'ai un 32*Go, mais je ne mets que 1-2 films et peu de musique dessus, du coup il est rarement rempli au-delà de 10Go.

Au niveau des applications, à part certains jeux qui pèsent + de 500mo, la plupart des applications ne pèsent pas + de 50mo, donc tu peux en mettre un paquet, même sur un  16Go.


----------



## jumarcial (21 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Quant à acheter un ipad 3G alors que le partage de connexion va se généraliser j'y regarderais à 2 fois.



Tu parles de la connexion via le téléphone portable qui partage son 3 G via bleutooth ? Je ne suis pas convaincu pour l'instant, c'est lent, ça bouffe a fond la batterie du téléphone et en plus j'ai un blackberry et pas un iphone (mais ceci est un autre débat ^^), donc niveau compatibilité de partage de réseau ... bof bof

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h03 ----------

Pour ma part, je synchroniserai souvent mon ipad pour les films, donc en stocker 2/3 serrai largement suffisant .....

Bilan : 
Films => 4 Go
Musique => 5/6 Go (en faisant le tri sur Itunes et en créeant des playlists ordonnées ^^)

ça laisse 6 Go pour les application et le système d'exploitation ...


----------

